# ORIF Displaced Radial Head FX



## coderguy1939 (Aug 27, 2009)

Doctor performed the above procedure and removed a chondral fragment through a separate incision.  

Both the lay description in CPT and AAOS guidelines include removal of loose bodies in 24665.  Neither addresses the separate incision issue.  Any opinions as to whether or not this can be coded?  

Doctor did a posterior midline incision down to the level of the olecranon process splitting the triceps tendon and entering the posterior compartment.  The loose body he removed was preventing full extension of the arm at the elbow joint.  24101 seems too extensive for this procedure.

Opinions would be appreciate.


----------



## mbort (Aug 27, 2009)

if the chondral fragment/loosebody was part of the radial head that was fractured, I would consider it incidental/inclusive and not code it separately.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Mary.  I always look forward to your input.


----------

